# Game Thread: Nuggets vs Bucks - 3/20/05



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

<center>







&







</center>

The 27-37 Bucks come to Denver to take on the 34-30 Nuggets at 9 pm Eastern on Sunday, March 20. The Bucks are 7-24 on the road and the Nuggets are 21-10 at home.

The Nuggets should finally have their full roster as Nene is expected to be activated for this game. The other interesting note is that Karl coached his first game with Nuggets against the Bucks.

Don't forget to visit the bbb.net Sportsbook and bet some points on this game.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

blowout


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I think it will be a good game. Bucks have players. They have one of my favorite SG in Redd.

I like the Nuggets to win soundly though by 7-10.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets pull the win by 11.

I didnt get to see the game. So was it as close as the game indicates ?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Yahoo / AP Recap



> The Bucks, led by 24 points from Desmond Mason, played hard and kept things close for most of the game. When Tony Kukoc made his fourth 3-pointer with 10:30 left, Milwaukee trailed only 91-85.


I loved this quote at the end of the notes



> Karl on Anthony's improvement since the coach arrived: ``He's learning that he has a coach who does not like volume shooting. He likes volume winning over volume shooting.''


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Coach Karl!

George Karl couldnt of said it any better! Great quote. This guy has Anthony pointed in the right direction. Hopefully Carmelo Anthony keeps it up. Although I do enjoy it when Anthony shoots for volume and is hot going for 15 - 20 and the Nuggets win. But 15 pts and a win will do.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Here are the wrap ups from the http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~2773998,00.html and the RMN



RMN said:


> "Confidence is high, and it could get even higher," Martin said. "We still can get better, especially on the defensive end. We're playing very well on the offensive end. We've just got to continue to listen to coach and continue to believe in one another."


In summary, Karl really wanted to win tonight because it was his former team. Also, he wasn't happy with the defensive effort tonight. He was, though, happy with the point guard play tonight


----------

